# Have you ever caught your pup eating his own poop



## Goofy (Sep 27, 2008)

Been a rough night this evening. Goofy been out 3 times but is not taking a poop. The 3 times I took him out in a 2 hour period all he tried to do was go eat his last poop about 4 hours ago. Please tell me I am not the only one will a poop eating pup.

Also I think I jinxed myself when I said Goofy was doing good on his walks. Now it seems like he will just stop for no reason and park it. Need some ideas on what to do to keep him going.

Thanks.


----------



## IliamnasQuest (Aug 24, 2005)

It's actually very common (poop eating) - not desirable, but not abnormal in any way! If you're lucky, he'll grow out of it. If he's like my youngest girl, he won't (she's 16 months and STILL eats poop if given the opportunity - which is difficult to avoid with four dogs - she will eat the "fresh stuff" right after the other dogs poop). Best way to avoid the behavior is to clean up very quickly and not leave any poop around.

On the walking part - he may need just a bit of encouragement. If you see him start to lag like he's going to stop and not want to move, you might suddenly start clapping your hands and laughing and jogging forward a bit to get him re-energized. Dogs tend to really like it when we act crazy.

Melanie and the gang in Alaska


----------



## DnP (Jul 10, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: GoofBallBeen a rough night this evening. Goofy been out 3 times but is not taking a poop. The 3 times I took him out in a 2 hour period all he tried to do was go eat his last poop about 4 hours ago. Please tell me I am not the only one will a poop eating pup.


I got Phoenix at 16 mo. and he was a poo eater. The vet didn't seem too concerned and told me that it was not uncommon. Because we visit my b/f who lives in a rural area where folks let their dogs roam, I didn't want Phoenix eating other dog's poo when they might have, God knows what... So, I tried everything to get him to stop...meat tenderizer, poo eating pills that we suppose to make his poo taste bad, keeping the yard clean by picking up his poo immediately (carrying a flashlight when it was dark) THEN, I saw an episode of "It's me or the dog" on Animal Planet. Victoria helped a gal with the same issue by feeding the dog pineapple. I figured, what did I have to lose?? What do you know, it actually worked! It's been 5 months of no poo eating so far.


----------



## Sherush (Jan 12, 2008)

When we got Jesse at 8 weeks he ate his own poo, I tackled it by changing his food to a very very good quality food and it stopped within a week.


----------



## DHau (Feb 24, 2007)

This is a gross habit of German Shepherds. Hate to admit it but mine ate it too when she was a puppy. I think now she has outgrown it because I don't see it happening anymore. I try to pick it up ASAP.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Have I caught him eating it today? Oh yes. He eats it every day. He can't be hungry - he did it today 20 minutes after he wolfed down his breakfast. It's gross, especially when he comes in and kisses the children. Yesterday my 3 1/2 y/o DS#2 came to me and told me, Mommy, Otto put his POOP on me! AHHHH... yech.


----------



## Foo Lyn Roo (May 16, 2007)

Echo has and continues to do it at 17 months old.
We have to keep a close eye on him. The vet and trainer said its a behaviour thing, they aren't lacking any vitamins etc (usual myth)

He even tries to walk up on his sister while she's making to get it fresh from the oven I guess.

Of course its not something you WANT because then he comes in an breaths on you and smells like turds.

Sometimes he will got weeks, or a few months without touching them. 
Meh.


----------



## UConnGSD (May 19, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: SherushWhen we got Jesse at 8 weeks he ate his own poo, I tackled it by changing his food to a very very good quality food and it stopped within a week.


I am very interested to know what food you switched to -- for future reference, just in case...


----------



## Gunnarsmum (Jul 4, 2008)

Gunner ate his poo from day one for about 2 weeks (off and on). Come to find out, he was eating rabbit poo on the far side of my ex's yard and got tape worms. It may be worth a fecal? I didn't do it immediately because I didn't know he was doing this and the breeder wormed him the day before he came home. Since we did our round of deworming he hasn't done it.


----------



## emt1581 (Sep 5, 2008)

My puppy does this to (9wks) and even when I do clap, call him, run around, etc. he'll still sniff and eat it right away. What I notice is that he almost seems ravenous and worried when he's doing it. Like he's thinking "oh no! I have to get this up right away or I'm going to get hurt!!"

I hope it is just a puppy thing and he's not going to make a life habbit of it.

-Emt1581


----------



## graciesmom (Jun 10, 2006)

Gracie was a poop eater from day one too. We tried the pills, "deter" I think it was called. We also tried pineapple, which she loves. They didn't work. Meanwhile we had to be very vigilant about cleaning up her poop right away. Fast forward to today ... I am happy to report that she has outgrown this nasty habit. She'll be 3 years old next month. She is fed a raw diet so her poops are small and sometimes I can't find them, especially on the occasions that she goes at night. So, the next morning when I take her out in the yard, I ask her "show me the poop" and she takes me right to it!


----------



## ariannasmom (Sep 29, 2008)

My 11 week old pup does this as well. We are still working on house breaking her and ive noticed she only does it when she has an accident inside the house, she doesnt touch the poop outside. Hoping she will quickly out grow this nasty habit as well...yuck!


----------



## DHau (Feb 24, 2007)

My girl is 1 year old and I still take her out on a leash to do her business in the morning because I know she has to do a BM. It's one way to keep her from having access to it before I get the shovel to scoop it up. I just realized I should pick up the shovel first. lol.


----------



## IliamnasQuest (Aug 24, 2005)

I've had a couple of shepherds who outgrew this, but Tazer doesn't seem to be (unfortunately!).

A note on the food fed: I think that the food you give your dog can make quite a difference. Foods that are highly digestible seem to discourage poop eating. My theory is that the good, "tasty" stuff gets used up the first time through and the poop is not as palatable then. 

However, I have an old dog (turned 12 last May) who doesn't seem to digest her food as good as she used to. This is the ONLY dog that Tazer tries to eat poop from. The two chows can poop and Tazer leaves that alone, and she leaves her own poop alone (well, as long as I don't just leave her out in the yard with nothing to do - then all poop is at risk!). But Trick's poop is too tempting for Tazer and she will try to sneak it even when I'm out there with her.

So I think the quality of food can make a huge difference and if your dogs are processing it correctly it helps. 

Melanie and the gang


----------



## Spiritsmam (Nov 10, 2007)

Several of my pups eat their poop, and nothing I have done has had any effect, except picking up the poop as soon as they produce it! Interestingly, the dogs that have done this are those that were strays prior to my adopting them.


----------



## GSDOwner2008 (Jan 19, 2008)

Apollo used to eat his poop, and cat poop. Now it's only Zeus who does it. So guess who's on a leash in the front yard now when we go outside to use the bathroom? Yep, it's Zeus.


----------

